# Make ahead breakfast



## wbusby1 (Dec 4, 2017)

What are some good breakfasts you can make the night before and then take with you the next morning on your way out the door? Looking for some good options for a grab n' go breakfast...


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2017)

quiche


----------



## RonB (Dec 4, 2017)

Egg sandwich on a biscuit or an english muffin, or whatever. You can add bacon and/or cheese. Sausage would also work. But you will need a microwave to reheat it. Make and freeze several so that you won't have to make one every night.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 4, 2017)

pizza...


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 4, 2017)

Overnight oatmeal. I use Greek yogurt in it for the protein and probiotic boost.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 4, 2017)

I just pour some milk on cornflakes the evening before. By morning you can just grab a fistful and force it down.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 4, 2017)

Frittata (or quiche).


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 4, 2017)

Tortilla Española (Spanish Egg and Potato Omelette) . Delicious even (especially) when cold. See this article on Serious Eats: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/07/tortilla-espanola-spanish-potato-omelette-recipe.html


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 4, 2017)

i'd just wake up 15 min earlier..

i hate eating in a car.


----------



## wbusby1 (Dec 4, 2017)

The spanish tortilla! Yum! but I'm kinda looking for something you don't need a fork to eat...


----------



## RonB (Dec 4, 2017)

wbusby1 said:


> The spanish tortilla! Yum! but I'm kinda looking for something you don't need a fork to eat...



Wrap it in a tortilla...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Dec 4, 2017)

wbusby1 said:


> The spanish tortilla! Yum! but I'm kinda looking for something you don't need a fork to eat...



When it's cold, you don't need a fork, as it will hold together quite nicely. Wrap a paper napkin around it and go.


----------



## panda (Dec 4, 2017)

just stuff it whole in your mouth


----------



## pc9111 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hard boiled eggs


----------



## Valkyrae (Dec 11, 2017)

I really should do something more healthy like a quiche... I find myself always eyeing the Toaster Strudel though...


----------



## mille162 (Jan 17, 2018)

Meal supplement/protein powder, hemp hearts, chia seeds, spoonful instant coffee, spoonful powder peanutbutter, etc. premix in baggies (or buy multiple shaker bottles). Add water and shake when hungry.

I prefer to put the above mix in vitamix with dry oatmeal, cocoa nibs, pieces of frozen banana and a few icecubes. Makes a great starter for the morning. 200-500 calories depending on ingredients.


----------



## krx927 (Jan 17, 2018)

wbusby1 said:


> The spanish tortilla! Yum! but I'm kinda looking for something you don't need a fork to eat...



Spanish people just put it in a peace of baguette and voila you have a nice sandwich.


----------



## slengteng (Jan 25, 2018)

Egg roll is awesome, beat up the eggs with milk and seasoning (salt´n pepper). 
Bake in the oven as a plate on a baking tray. Fill it with fresh stuff; yogurt, sprouts, salmon, bacon..
Roll it as a sushi.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 25, 2018)

I do breakfast sandwiches, make your egg and protein in advance(I use a ring mold to form the egg) and add whatever cheese/veg you like, wrap them and put it in the fridge, when reheating wrap them in damp paper towel(for that gas station effect) and boom, 10 minutes prep and 60 seconds each morning and you have a decent snack, option two is two poptarts and a protein shake(awww college how I miss thee)


----------



## gaijin (Jan 25, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Tortilla Española (Spanish Egg and Potato Omelette) . Delicious even (especially) when cold. See this article on Serious Eats: http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2016/07/tortilla-espanola-spanish-potato-omelette-recipe.html



This post made me try the spanish torilla for the first time. Yum indeed.


----------

